# SUPPORT USG Sheetrock finishing blade in USA and Canada



## beroXpert (Oct 10, 2014)

We know you all love the USG Sheetrock tools!!! 
Please vote for the best finishing tools on the market and lets get it to the USA and Canada shortly. 
Support the finishing blade with a positive note on DRYWALLTALK.com.
Your positive notes will help to push this great tool into the market and makes it available for every Drywaller and Painter.

Drywall finishers and painters across the country should have easy access to this high-quality finishing tools.
(see the attached picture)

Thanks for your support:thumbsup:
Frank from BEROXpert.com


----------



## SimonT (Feb 24, 2015)

Already have one it's great


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

beroXpert said:


> We know you all love the USG Sheetrock tools!!!
> Please vote for the best finishing tools on the market and lets get it to the USA and Canada shortly.
> Support the finishing blade with a positive note on DRYWALLTALK.com.
> Your positive notes will help to push this great tool into the market and makes it available for every Drywaller and Painter.
> ...


If you want the DWT vote of approval you should send some out to different members for product reviews. Scratch our back, Yours get scratched.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

gazman said:


> If you want the DWT vote of approval you should send some out to different members for product reviews. Scratch our back, Yours get scratched.


Exactly! No better place to get feedback than right here. :thumbup:


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

i have the sheetrock corner bead bucket, i love it , but had to order it from the states, it doesnt exist in Canada ! no sheetrock tools in Canada ! isnt that weird !


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

I have almost every sheetrock brand tool that exists. I love them. The only thing I don't have that I really wish they would make is a hawk and trowel with a matrix handle. They make really nice knives for P&K guys. 1 of of my P&K tapers wont use any other brand of knife. But no option for H&T guys. My local supplier brought in a bunch of Sheetrock tools. He was complaining the shipping killed him to bring them in however they sold like hot cakes. Even at $22 for a 6'' knife they were all almost gone with in a week. And thats in a small town.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Exactly! No better place to get feedback than right here. :thumbup:


 
Agreed! so let the reviews commence henceforth...


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

beroXpert said:


> We know you all love the USG Sheetrock tools!!!
> Please vote for the best finishing tools on the market and lets get it to the USA and Canada shortly.
> Support the finishing blade with a positive note on DRYWALLTALK.com.
> Your positive notes will help to push this great tool into the market and makes it available for every Drywaller and Painter.
> ...


send out a few promotional blades and we can pass them around for review..let the sales begin!!


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

I was just browsing around and found out sheetrock was giving away a free bbq set with proof of purchase of buying their compound. This was a few years old mind you and I don't think it applied to Canada. However I would love to get my hands on minimum 3 sets of these. The bbq set consisted of a set of tongs and a filleting knife with matrix handles. Make a great gift.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Come on usg sheetrock why stop at usa and Canada us aussies are a massive drywall industry send some our way:thumbup:


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Im with embella we need more drywall tools sent our way I love tools and new ones get me excited


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Why doesn't USG / Sheetrock still make those offset knives?


----------



## beroXpert (Oct 10, 2014)

For Australia and New Zealand you can order the BEROXPERT SuperFLEX FINISHING BLADE online at http://tradetoolsonline.co.nz/products/beroxpert-biflex-finishing-blade


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

endo_alley said:


> Why doesn't USG / Sheetrock still make those offset knives?


There on ebay mate check it out Alstapingtools sells them and they will have them on there website also might be cheaper


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Sweendog87 said:


> There on ebay mate check it out Alstapingtools sells them and they will have them on there website also might be cheaper


Never in the 12" size that I am looking for.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

What is an offset knife hate asking makes me sound amatuer


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here you go Aaron. 
http://www.advance-equipment.com/drywall-tools.php


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

So its a knife with a round curve around the edge


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

No, nothing to do with the shape of the blade. Check out how the handle is fixed to the blade, see how it is off set. It allows you to get the blade flat against the joint without your fingers touching the joint.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks bud couldnt really see that in the pic


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Just ordered 1!!:thumbsup:
Bloody expensive at £35:blink:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

embella plaster said:


> What is an offset knife hate asking makes me sound amatuer


it's the best tool for the beads and everything else :thumbsup:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Lol keke nah this one is way better l bead.....expansion joints...exys


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

There we go vanman thank you from that pic i can see the offset much easier to understand the other pics made it look like any old blade


----------

